# 2015 F250 Superduty Rear Bags



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay,

My buddy asked me to do him a favor, and investigate installing air bags in the rear of his ride and what issues I'd face in doing so. He lives in IL, and his truck is temporarily in my possession for a few weeks. I told him I would look into this, and let him know.

So, he pulls a big trailer, and needs rear air bags to level it out. Truck is a 2015 F250 superduty crew with the 6.7 PS Diesel. While looking under it today, I noticed how close the DEF tank is to the rear axle on the driver side. I was concerned that if the kit had a bunch of brackets, how would installation be ? I've read the reviews on it, but I'd like some of your experiences as I would be doing this by myself in my driveway, and any insight would help. * I've done these kits in other trucks* that didn't have space issues, so, what am I in for regarding the tank ?

Do I have to drop the DEF tank to get bolts in and nutted ? Is it even a concern at all ? Again, since this truck is unfamiliar to me, other than the 4 hours I've driven it, I would / could use an experienced voice here.

This is the kit he wants installed:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B32DCIQ...TF8&colid=2EFO82U3399FM&coliid=I19QS5RMI967JQ

and here is the truck


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't have any answers for you, sorry. I've got my air bags and compressor kit sitting in my living room right now. Just had it delivered. I removed my DPF, but DEF tank is still there. Don't know if it's in the same place on a Ford or not. Kit's going in on Monday morning. We shall see. I've got the same air bags by the way.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2057258 said:


> Don't have any answers for you, sorry. I've got my air bags and compressor kit sitting in my living room right now. Just had it delivered. I removed my DPF, but DEF tank is still there. Don't know if it's in the same place on a Ford or not. Kit's going in on Monday morning. We shall see. I've got the same air bags by the way.


I put those bags in my toyota, years ago. Took about 4 hours crawling around under the truck. They're not difficult to do at all, but the tank location, preliminary look, seems to be in the way.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Guess I'm lucky. If the tank is on the way on my truck I can just remove it since it's all deleted anyway. Good luck to you?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2057276 said:


> Guess I'm lucky. If the tank is on the way on my truck I can just remove it since it's all deleted anyway. Good luck to you?


I'm reading the installation manual as we speak (type). It mentions the tank, but only the wiring, and not to pinch it. Nothing in there about dropping it yet. We'll see once I finish reading it.

Hopefully someone chimes in, in the mean time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Piece of cake, I'll see if I have pics somewhere


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There are also quite a few youtube videos of it if you feel like watching them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The bags will rub on the parking cable on driver side. I Just zip tie them over out of way, no harm is done and still work as normal.

Is it a 250 or 350?

If 350, use the holes that are farther apart on the seat of bag plate. If he has goose neck plate, its a different kit number.

I've done it with wheels on, 15mm for bump stop, 9/16's for hardware and I want to say 1-1/8 open wrench needed for the nut on top of air bags.

2 hours to install. Don't worry about DEF tank

Are you doing air tank or lines?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2057321 said:


> The bags will rub on the parking cable on driver side. I Just zip tie them over out of way, no harm is done and still work as normal.
> 
> Is it a 250 or 350?
> 
> ...


250...like in the thread title:laughing:

No goose neck


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow that's along time for no finished pictures 
Must be a union mechanic


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;2057347 said:


> 250...like in the thread title:laughing:
> 
> No goose neck


Oh, you only said 250 twice, I need to be told 3 times, don't let it happen again.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2058836 said:


> Oh, you only said 250 twice, I need to be told 3 times, don't let it happen again.


I'll try to remember that:waving:

Started the project yesterday. Took about 45 minutes to assemble the bags, as I was actually reading the instructions while doing so. Next time it would be much easier, as I now know how they get put together.

Today, I finish the install.... hopefully.

BTW.... the only thing so far, that I'm not extremely keen about is the hardware. I've seen hardware like this before, and it was at Blowes Home Improvement. There are not the traditional markings on the heads of the bolts, but they're lettered. To me, this means GR 2 or Less quality bolts. I Can't confirm this, but you would think (hope) that the manufacturer of the bags / kit would use good quality parts for assembly. I guess time till tell.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My thinking was the Firestone kit


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2059424 said:


> My thinking was the Firestone kit


I'd like to see that kit, as I would hope they would use better quality fasteners for such an important part being installed.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How big is the compressor/air tank? 
Where ya gonna mount it?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2059485 said:


> How big is the compressor/air tank?
> Where ya gonna mount it?


Nope.... Individual schrader valves. No onboard compressor needed.

Today was interesting. You don't realize how old you are, or how much pain you're in until you try tackling one of these. I'm half in the grave, or so it seems at times.

The whole project took 4.5 hours or so to install. Yesterday, I assembled the bags, which took 45 minutes. If I had to do it again, I could easily drop the whole process down to 2.5 to 3 hours, as the time consuming part is reading the directions, and figuring stuff out, such as the one bolt on the passenger side upper bracket was too short. Luckily I had one of the exact same size, just longer as needed.

It's a real cluster (you know what) on the drivers side. Passenger side wasn't a picnic either, as the exhaust is in the way. Still easier on the passenger side, though.

Fun stuff. Truck rides MUCH better. And now with the trailer on, it's as if it's not even there.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Final pics

Trailer ? What trailer ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ah come on, your still a pup!. I had to put a dive shaft in a tri axle KW today, it slipped, darn near killed me. 
Wife would a cried till the life insurance check came. 

If ya wanted to get crazy, you could put a small compressor in there, valve and gauge in cab and you could dial in the air pressure in the bags.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2059853 said:


> . I had to put a drive shaft in a tri axle KW today, it slipped, darn near killed me. .


Well, I think you wouldn't really care much about anything anymore, now would you ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's best to have the bags plumed separately so air can't go from one bag to the other....

the airlift looks cheeper than the Firestone kit, 
Jmo


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2060072 said:


> It's best to have the bags plumed separately so air can't go from one bag to the other....
> 
> the airlift looks cheeper than the Firestone kit,
> Jmo


They are. Two separated schrader valves that allow you to adjust one side or the other if necessary.

I agree. This kit is / appears cheaper, and I look forwards to seeing , working with, a Firestone kit, to compare. I may just put one in the brick so I can play with the suspension settings.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine go in tomorrow with the onboard compressor. Anxious to see how well it works.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2060108 said:


> Mine go in tomorrow with the onboard compressor. Anxious to see how well it works.


Post some pix of it Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Will do. Got postponed until tomorrow.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Used firestone and airlift. Installed a half dozen sets of both brands. I prefer air lift. The mounting hardware I found was much simpler and seemed sturdier than firestones. The instructions for air lift are plain american written out too! Big colorful pictures with step by step bold writing. Not paragraphs of spanish. I did compressors and manual fill setups. I opted for manual vs the compressor on my newest truck. 1. i saved a few hundred, 2. I eliminated more ugly wiring to the battery 3. I used both and an air gauge and air compressor takes 15 seconds hehe


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ultimate plow;2060547 said:


> Used firestone and airlift. Installed a half dozen sets of both brands. I prefer air lift. The mounting hardware I found was much simpler and seemed sturdier than firestones. The instructions for air lift too where plain american written out too! Big colorful pictures with step by step bold writing. Not paragraphs of spanish. I did compressors and manual fill setups. I opted for manual vs the compressor. 1. i saved a few hundred, 2. I eliminated more ugly wiring to the battery 3. I used both and an air gauge and air compressor takes 15 seconds.


Thanks.

From my " 2 " installs I've done in my lifetime, I will agree with everything you said about air lift that pertains to installing just their kits. The instructions were really well done, although a bit of tweaking could go a little better with regards to understanding.

I agree with the manual setup, as that's how my toyota worked out, and I never had a problem with it until the bag rusted away from it's mounting plate... over the course of 12 years or so.

Thanks for the review. Nice....

here's mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Air-Lift-8839...ie=UTF8&filterBy=addFourStar&showViewpoints=0


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn! Installed the airbags today as well as the compressor system, and forgot to add the airbrake antifreeze for cold climate areas. Did you add it? Wonder if I should pull them out and add it or if I'll be okay without it. Kicking my own ass right now.


----------

